# Triton MOF001



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I noticed that Woodcraft will soon have the Triton 2 and 1/4 hp router for 189.99.

I have read good things about it. Anyone have first hand info. In particular I would like to know how it compares to the Porter Cable 890s if anyone knows.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

This link seems to give an overall good review:


http://nhwoodworker.com/triton2/tritonmfo1_pg2.html


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Steve. I have had my Triton 2 1/4 for about a year now and it is a great machine. It was built specificaly for mounting on a table so it allows for above table bit changes and has a safety lock switch that lights up when power is present (very handy). These are just two of the many excellent features and to make a long story short... I couldn't be more pleased with it. As for comparison to the 890 some one else will have to help out there. I don't have one of those.


----------



## digger313 (Oct 30, 2006)

out of 9 routers I like my triton the best, the biggest reason is that every cut is a controlled cut, when you plunge with a triton your control is so much greater than anyother router


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Why do I love to hear from people who have over 5 routers? If they have over 10, I almost have to take a deep breath. Can someone explain why this gives me a warm feeling?

Any Porter Cable 890 owners out there?

Steve Bolton


----------

